# صورة اجدد شيبسى فى مصر...لازم تشوفه...



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2010)

هااااااااااى...انا جايبلكم صورة اجدد شيبسى نزل فى مصر وقلت لاوم تشوفوه معن نوعه معاكوا طول النهار والليل....ما علينا




































































































































































































































































































ايه رايكم فيه....يارب طعمه يعجبكم....تعيشوا وتاخدوا بومبه غيرها..هههههههههههههههههه....باااااااى...اخوكم DODO JOJO.....للامانه منقول.


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه جامد جدا 
شكرا ليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*طعم قديم

دقناه كتير في البلد دي

شكرا ليك دودو​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
هى دى مصر (ام الدنيا) 
شكرا دودو
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههه
حلوة 
ميرسى ياجميل*​


----------



## georgeswaguih (25 يونيو 2010)

*صدقني البلد دي مفيش احسن منها علي الاقل دلوقتي بس ربنا يرجلنا شوية ونقف قدام الغلط ده الحل الوحيد وربنا يستر​*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير على المرورات اللذيذه دى....ربنا يبارككم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (26 يونيو 2010)

هو دة ال متوفر حاليا بالاسواق


----------



## dodo jojo (25 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه...شكرا على الردود يا كماميل


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
دا احلى طعم حتى عشان متعودين علية ​


----------



## hanysabry (25 يوليو 2010)

طعمه المر جامد بس حاطين غلب زياده​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههه

ده موجود كتييييييير فى مصر

شكرا دودو للصور الحلوة​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا كتيييييييير اصحابى على المرورات*


----------



## Roma123 (27 يوليو 2010)

*T3m el mor 
eb2y enta aked fe masr
thnx dodo jojo w rbna y3wdk​*


----------



## dodo jojo (29 يوليو 2010)

*hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...mashkor ya 3sl*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 أغسطس 2010)

ده مش مصر إختارت ده إجبااااااااااااااااااارى عليها


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
طب يا دودو يعملوا طعم جديد ما كناش مجربينوا ... الطعم ده عارفينوا من زمان ههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (2 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه...شكرا كتيييييييييير يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

جامد يا دودو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## dodo jojo (1 مارس 2011)

*مشكور يا روز روز للمرور العسل والمتميز*


----------



## تونى 2010 (1 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه 
جميله 
شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك
رائع جدا​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (3 مارس 2011)

*شكرا اصحابى على المرورات ربنا يباركك*


----------



## انريكي (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

تحفة

الرب يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (3 مارس 2011)

*شكرا اصحابى على المرورات*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## dodo jojo (4 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لكل اصحابى على الموررات المشجعه والحلوه واللذيذه*


----------

